# Trim Tabs - Who Has What?



## Guest (Sep 13, 2007)

I think what you are going to want is 9 x 6's or is it 6 x 9's. I always get those two mixed up :-/ :-/ Anyway 6 wide x 9 long. Might want to talk to the boys at ECC. They have a regular source they get them from.


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

Trim tab rocks Tom...

I don't think I'll own another boat with out one.

I have the Lenco's, besides getting the switched crushed at the boat ramp.. haven't had any issues.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

The smallest size on the Lenco site is 9x9. I will check with the boys at ECC. Whats a good price for trim tabs? Somewhere I had heard that you can run both on one switch. Anyone try this?


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

> Somewhere I had heard that you can run both on one switch. Anyone try this?


You mean only having one switch so that you would not be able to separately move the individual tabs up and down? 

Doesn't sound like that would be beneficial. Rarely are my tabs set at the exact same hight. I'm always moving the left or the right up or down to compensate for shifting weight or taking on a quartering chop.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2007)

> I am considering putting trim tabs on my LT25. I am looking for advice on the subject. Anyone running Lenco trim Tabs on a Gheenoe, Gladesmen, or Glades Skiff? What size did you choose? Whats a good price?


U have to get a Lenco Mini trim tabs with digital switches.........those performed AWESOME!!! I will get one for the next microskiff! The price on the electric Tabs runs around $410.00 but who cares.....it:s really worth it for the money........I told u about this before.... ;D


----------



## jmarkklock (Dec 12, 2006)

> Somewhere I had heard that you can run both on one switch. Anyone try this?


Why would you want to do that?


----------



## Bob (Feb 2, 2007)

Lenco's 9 x 9 with switch run ~$350 on the web & ebay stores. 6 x 9's are currently special order or available from your 2nd favorite builder.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2007)

> > Somewhere I had heard that you can run both on one switch. Anyone try this?
> 
> 
> Why would you want to do that?


Simple answer. You don't need to level side to side on the skinny boat. Just move your arse.  Wiring both together gives you simple bow up/down without the risk of over compensation for side to side on a narrow boat.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2007)

> > > Somewhere I had heard that you can run both on one switch. Anyone try this?
> >
> >
> > Why would you want to do that?
> ...


X 2, but when I did that.....later on my switches got burnt one time.... I dont know why?? [smiley=1-embarassed.gif]


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2007)

> > > > Somewhere I had heard that you can run both on one switch. Anyone try this?
> > >
> > >
> > > Why would you want to do that?
> ...


The switch may not been designed to take the amperage of both tabs through one. :-/


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

I thought Tom at t&g had some new tabs that are fixed and can be made power later if the owner wanted.

I have gotten the weight balanced on my LT-25 and havn't felt the need for them. I get no prolonged bow rise and added a hirofoil and get on plane quick.


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

tabs are worth their weight in gold IMO

its not just about keeping the boat from porposing...its about adjusting the ride quality and characteristics with the touch of a button...and also being able to dig in the nose, lift the rear and run skinny (which will be helpful for slippery in the winter!!!!!)

just make this your dreamboat and get a set of tabs from ECC...whats a few more dollars in the overall scheme of things!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> I thought Tom at t&g had some new tabs that are fixed and can be made power later if the owner wanted.


I like Tom C's stuff alot. I have his electric jack plate. Tabs are a recent addition to his product line and I decided I didn't want to be one of the early testers. It was a hard decision. I like Tom C's stuff and I respect the hell out of what he has done for the microskiff community.


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

I'll test his power tabs free of charge, and boy will they get beat up! LOL ;D


----------



## Shinerkiller (Dec 12, 2006)

Hey Tom I think ECC has them for $650. That includes installations but call them not sure if that is still the price. AC got them from ECC.


----------



## Skiny_water_sniper (Aug 20, 2007)

I have been thinking about getting trim tabs also I was looking at somebodies Blue-Gheenoe here and noticed he had a pair of tabs on the back of his boat and wanted to ask him if they were adjustable or were they the spring loaded automatic ones, anybody try the spring ones BTW? 

Now that someone mentioned wiring electric Lenco trim tabs together I hadn't thought about it, but if someone had a hydraulic set they could plumb them with one output from the pump and possibly use the other output to power a jack plate or power pole I believe you can buy the pole itself without the pump. 

Just thinking out loud. It would definitely half the speed of the trim tabs adjustment maybe that would be a plus, it may be tough to balance them if one was smoother than the other where the travel distance to pressure ratio was different wouldn't it? There would have to be a way to manually adjust one side, why bother making an expensive fine adjustment for both just one side would be fine (Think Binoculars). But, It would get you a power pole cheaper without paying for a separate hydraulic pumps and you would get a few precious pounds of encumbrance (capacity?) back and if you really wanted to make it complicated you could put a high pressure valve in line with one of the trim tab actuators to lock it in position to fine tune with the other actuator if you really had to. 

As small as these boats are and as narrow as the beam is, why do the trim tabs have to be two individuals? If someone put ten minutes of good thought into it they could make it work with one actuator. Ok, more things to add to my things to try list...


----------



## zero_gravity (Dec 14, 2006)

tom the actuators are $119x2 , brackets sold individually @ $8 x 4, lenco dual switch is $53 "you also need a 20 amp fuse on the power side" the lenco LED dual switch is around $263, misc s.s. mounting hardware @ about $15 and then there are the mini tabs hard to find 

tomc and ecc both have great prices for these tabs 
good luck


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

I designed my tabs for people that were not sure if they wanted electric tabs, or didn't have the money right now for the cost of eclectic tabs, but want to have an option to upgrade them later. My fixed tabs have proved they it can improve the performance of Gheenoes, my adjustable are the missing link. They are a step above fixed tab, and a step below the electric.

















As for as using one switch, this is from Lenco's web page.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Thats the ones I was talking about...Put them on as fixed or hand adjust if that is not right for your needs add power later. I like having the chorce to upgrade later.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Tabs are more vital then a jackplate anyday of the week.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

[smiley=dont-feed-the-trolls.gif]

I am going with both so no need to debate that one.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

no debating is necisary, just saying that Tabs are more vital then a jackplate anyday, You can run way skinnier with tabs then you can without tabs and then you can use them to help you jump up on plan, tilt the boat in a chop, and slow plane when buzzing flats or scouting new areas.


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

> Tabs are more vital then a jackplate anyday of the week.



Couldn't agree more!


----------



## Linesides (Jan 4, 2007)

Have been lookig into either a hydrofoil or some kind of tab system for my LT15. Found these today on line. Has anyone had any experiences with them? They look like a great compromise between fixed and "motorized" tabs. The guys on iboats.com really seem to like them; nothing but great reviews. How would they apply to microskiffs and Gheenoes??  

http://forums.iboats.com/showthread.php?t=209105&highlight=hydrofoil 

http://www.nauticusinc.com/


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

> Tabs are more vital then a jackplate anyday of the week.



The only thing I would add to that statement would be: For most boats



There are a few that run perfect without them


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2007)

> > Tabs are more vital then a jackplate anyday of the week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've said this before and I'll say it again: Tabs should enhance the performance of a boat, not compensate for a design flaw.

Like RJ said "some boats run "perfect" without them" and others run much better with them.

For my boat, a jack plate is more beneficial than tabs.IMHO 

Tom hit it it dead on. Get tabs, TNT and I'll add a jack plate and you'll never have to decide which one would benefit you more.


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

quit screwing around get a plate, AND tabs!



L.R. ;D


----------

